# 7 String on new slayer album?



## scorch15 (Jun 7, 2009)

before you guys say anything i know there was one on GOD HATES US ALL, but i was reading guitar world magazine and there was a kerry interview in it and he explained there are a few song titles that will be obtaining a 7-string in it. i wonder how much it was change kerry if any at all.


 SLAYER!​


----------



## Panterica (Jun 7, 2009)

a JH and KK sig 7 from ESP and BC Rich would be killer, and as long as it sounds good and is more than gallops (since this is what alot of bands do when first switching to 7's)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 7, 2009)

if there was a JH-7... I would buy the shit out of it.


----------



## scorch15 (Jun 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> if there was a JH-7... I would buy the shit out of it.


 
Amen brother


----------



## Panterica (Jun 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> if there was a JH-7... I would buy the shit out of it.



FUCK YES! 
camo to match our band's M-IIuc's

i'd buy 5


----------



## MTech (Jun 7, 2009)

Well FWIW I found this online..
Kerry kings Live rig includes...
"*7*-*string* War Tribe (with DiMarzio humbuckers, the EMG boost circuit, and a Floyd Rose Low Profile bridge)"


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 7, 2009)

God Hates us All... fucking hell, Kerry King gets on my tits.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 7, 2009)

Panterica said:


> as long as it sounds good and is more than gallops (since this is what alot of bands do when first switching to 7's)


Isn't that pretty much what Slayer's been doing for the last 25 years?


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> if there was a JH-7... I would buy the shit out of it.


hell yea

then, you know, i'd buy the rest of the guitar too


----------



## Panterica (Jun 7, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Isn't that pretty much what Slayer's been doing for the last 25 years?



dont let rain in blood pollute your sense of Slayer

Seasons in the Abyss =


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 7, 2009)

a JH-7 would be super tight


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 7, 2009)

Panterica said:


> dont let rain in blood pollute your sense of Slayer
> 
> Seasons in the Abyss =


+1 thats what everyone thinks when they hear that CD


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 7, 2009)

Kerry switches to a 7-String guitar from a standard guitar... in the middle of a song just to make people "WTF". I saw that in an interview online the other night.


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 7, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Kerry switches to a 7-String guitar from a standard guitar... in the middle of a song just to make people "WTF". I saw that in an interview online the other night.


what song is that?


----------



## sami (Jun 8, 2009)

Panterica said:


> dont let rain in blood pollute your sense of Slayer
> 
> Seasons in the Abyss =



What's wrong with Reign in Blood? Prolly the most fav of mine.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 8, 2009)

Æxitosus;1538653 said:


> what song is that?



Here Comes The Pain IIRC.


----------



## Nick (Jun 8, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> God Hates us All... fucking hell, Kerry King gets on my tits.




fail


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nick said:


> fail


lol i no kerry king r t3h metulz.


----------



## Meldville (Jun 8, 2009)

Hatehatehate Kerry King. IM SO MEAT-UHL I GOT TRIBALZ ON MAH FAWKIN SKULL \M/ 666


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 8, 2009)

Meldville said:


> Hatehatehate Kerry King. IM SO MEAT-UHL I GOT TRIBALZ ON MAH FAWKIN SKULL \M/ 666


Look at my beard, it is so metal! Athiest tattoos rule!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 8, 2009)

sami said:


> What's wrong with Reign in Blood? Prolly the most fav of mine.



Seasons was my first, and still my favorite.
Reign in Blood was a league of its own at its time.. But for me Seasons has the best of SOH and RIB..

Its awesome that he's putting in a couple 7 string tunes on the new album...


----------



## MTech (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## deadcricket (Jun 8, 2009)

That pic made me laugh. Thanks for the chuckle, MTech.

Rain in Blood is one of my favorite Slayer tunes, although Seasons is a great album all around. Haven't heard much of the recent stuff, though. When Lombardo left I lost interest. Guess he's back, though.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 8, 2009)

Hahaha, never seen that second picture before, brilliant! 

As for the new album...I can't imagine Kerry doing anything interesting with a 7 really...or with a 6. Fingers crossed that Jeff does most of the writing for this one, he's always been the stronger songwriter of the 2 in my opinion.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 8, 2009)

HAUCH said:


>


This made my day, thank you


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> if there was a JH-7... I would buy the shit out of it.



+1


----------



## TaronKeim (Jun 8, 2009)

JH and KK used sevens and sixer baritones on Diabolus in Musica as well.

_TJK*


----------



## liamh (Jun 8, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> God Hates us All... fucking hell, Kerry King gets on my tits.


 Epic

Edit: Damn there isnt a :lmao: emote


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 8, 2009)

TaronKeim said:


> JH and KK used sevens and sixer baritones on Diabolus in Musica as well.
> 
> _TJK*


 
Yeah, and IIRC they did that on God Hates Us All as well... can someone please verify this?  I know that KK did clearly say no 7s used on Christ Illusion.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 8, 2009)

It'll probably sound kind of like, "Chugguhduh chugguhduh chugguhduh chugguhduh chugguhduh chugguhduh dwee-doo dwee-doo," but on a B or Bb.


----------



## MTech (Jun 8, 2009)

deadcricket said:


> That pic made me laugh. Thanks for the chuckle, MTech.



NP. 



TomAwesome said:


> It'll probably sound kind of like, "Chugguhduh chugguhduh chugguhduh chugguhduh chugguhduh chugguhduh dwee-doo dwee-doo," but on a B or Bb.



On that note...I found this one too cause animation is FTW


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

Meldville said:


> Hatehatehate Kerry King. IM SO MEAT-UHL I GOT TRIBALZ ON MAH FAWKIN SKULL \M/ 666


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, since the thread is going in this direction anyway, I may as well share a video I stumbled upon a couple days ago.



I thought it was funny, anyway.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 8, 2009)

I love that! I saw it ages ago, but could never find it again.

It's so accurate


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2009)

I heard Kerry King hates people that surround their text in smileys/emotes..


----------



## HaterLover (Jun 9, 2009)

There was about 4 or 5 bands that said they switched to 7 strings in the recent guitar world magazine, one of them was God Forbid and couple of other ones I didnt remember...


----------



## sami (Jun 9, 2009)

MTech said:


>




AHAHAHHAHAAHHHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I heard Kerry King hates people that surround their text in smileys/emotes.


----------



## sami (Jun 9, 2009)

here's pics of Kerry's wife Ayesha:


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 9, 2009)

sami said:


>



 pit tats, even kerry looks disgusted


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2009)

Nick said:


> fail




LOL i got negged and called an elitist cunt by someone not man enough to post their name.

i dont even like slayer that much!


----------

